# Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection?



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm new to the forum








I was wondering if anyone on here had a spare Bugatti key you'd let me purchase from you for my key collection? 
I have an exotic car key collection that i've been developing for a year or so. I have the Bentley, Rolls Royce, Aston Martin, Porsche, Maserati, Maybach, basically every nice car key except from the Bugatti Veyron.
I don't own a Bugatti (could never afford one =/ ) so i can't get one from a dealer. So this is why i've come here








I've searched on ebay since forever with no results =/ 

So, do any of you guys/gals have an extra i can buy? Or, do you know anyone who might have spare they'd be willing to sell?
If you have one or know someone who does, please let me know







You can respond to this post, PM me or email me at [email protected] 
Thanks SO much guys! I hope one of you can help me











_Modified by cduluk at 2:47 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

come on, anybody? =/
do you guys know where else i might be able to get one besides ebay?


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

Wow! great collection you got there. I am not sure where you can get the Bugatti key. BTW What key is in between the Merc and Porsche? Is it Jaguar?


----------



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (McMerc)*

I just bought a Maybach key. 



Just need the bugatti key and i'll be all set










_Modified by cduluk at 2:48 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

./
_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:27 PM 4-13-2009_


_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:58 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (m.boyer20ae)*

damn, that is beautiful!! 
I want one of the Bugatti keys so badly lol...


----------



## mcsnickel (Feb 24, 2009)

how much have you spent on all those?


----------



## Salvad0r (Apr 27, 2009)

From what model is the Porsche key? 
Awesome collection!


----------



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (Salvad0r)*

I've spent anywhere from $50 to $500 per key... The Aston Martin DBS cost me $500, the Maybach $250, the Rolls Royce $400, the others a little less...
That porsche key is from the 010 Panamera model, it's all new








Still looking for a Bugatti key. Anyone else know where i can get one??


----------



## cduluk (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (cduluk)*

anybody else think they can help me out? =/


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (cduluk)*

.


_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:58 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## Geeked (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (m.boyer20ae)*

looks like you can just get a vw mkiv key fob, pop off the decal, get a custom sticker made (design looks pretty simple), and you've got yourself an early-model veyron key. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the true key is getting the top speed key http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

.


_Modified by m.boyer20ae at 6:59 AM 9-4-2009_


----------



## BackflipBongrip (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (m.boyer20ae)*

impressing the ladies at the bar are we ?? Joking..nice collection man.


----------



## Haagendaz (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (m.boyer20ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m.boyer20ae* »_
it's called the 400 key. we refer to it as the warranty void key, use it once and warranty is null.
if you have that kind of money who cares about a warranty?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (BackflipBongrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BackflipBongrip* »_impressing the ladies at the bar are we ?? Joking..nice collection man.

haha


----------



## keyuser (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

Hi,
If you like like keys, just have a look to the Gumpert one made by Eng-i-Creation http://www.eng-i-creation.frfor the Apollo and to the Spyker one below
















the pagani Zonda








As you can see the pagani is only a mechanical one
Just for fun : have a look to this picture showing the Aston martin key after a little problem !! (ford key blade and Volvo remote control !!)








Bye
PS : if you buy the Bugatti Veyron key take care to buy the last generation based on the Bentley key design... not the first generation based on the skoda key








Keyuser


----------



## keyuser (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (keyuser)*

it's better with pictures : sorry for the mistake








Spyker
















pagani zonda








Aston martin


----------



## 20thNo1967 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (keyuser)*

Doesnt Aston Martin offer keys with either ruby sapphire or emerald or something along those lines. I saw the guy off of 5th gear talk about, it looked really nice.


----------



## exoticcars (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (20thNo1967)*

Hello,
Concerning Aston Martin It's true that since the selling of the brand, there's changes. they offer in option to use a watch as a remote control a Jaeger Lecoultre watch !! see documentation on the web site below 
http://www.astonmartin.com/con...b.pdf
they have also made a crystal key see below








But in the both case you need a mechanical key in back up if you have no more battery


----------



## exoticcars (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (keyuser)*

I've looked to http://www.eng-i-creation.fr web site : they seems to make nice personalization for keys.
They also make "motion jewel" which is something that I never have seen before
I find in addition on the web that speaking about eng-i-creation Gumpert Apollo key : 
http://www.luxurylaunches.com/...y.php
Gumpert is the faster car with plate number... see the video on TOP GEAR... it's powered with a Audi Engine (Roland Gumpert worked for Audi in the Past !!)


----------



## 3kspyda (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (exoticcars)*

You know....this is a really cool hobby you have started..... 
As far as the Bugatti Key.... it will be a hard nut to swallow... a Veyron main key will set you back $5000.00...and it is leather wrapped ....the valet key is less stunning but costs the same..... The speed key is cheaper for it does not have any programming or electronics.
Hope this helps you out...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

$5k sounds fair enough


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

cool hobby


----------



## Halfbreed (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DOQ fastlane)*

I heard the ign switch is wired directly to the clapper....j/k intersting hobby though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)

GOOD LUCK DUDE...
AMAZING COLLECTION THERE..


----------



## 124036-009 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

I'd say: go for the Koenigsegg key


----------



## ExoticLover (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys,
Does anyone know where I could get a Koenigsegg Key or a Pagani Key ?
Thanks for your help


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone have a Bugatti Key i can buy for my collection? (cduluk)*

i havent made it that far in life to obtain one







, g/l
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgibsonlespm (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I have a Bugatti Key for me and can probably get one for you if you give me some pics of your key collection seeing as how I have started a key collection myself and would like to see yours and could you give me some info on how you got some of your keys


----------



## cobrafang (Jun 10, 2009)

great thread! where do you buy these keys?


----------



## cobrafang (Jun 10, 2009)

what about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ORIG...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Italia46 (Aug 15, 2010)

*car keys*

Hello,i want to ask if have anyone keys from Italian cars to buy


----------



## Rantu (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find a key to the Columbia or Challenger Space shuttle? I currently own keys to the Enterprise Discovery, Atlantis, and Endeavor.


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

well if you have to own a bugatti to get a key then hate to tell you, but billionaires dont chill on vortex nor do they care about making a buck off of you. but if you are a billionaire who hangs out on vortex then prove me wrong and take me for a ride in your car


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

Rantu said:


> Anyone know where I can find a key to the Columbia or Challenger Space shuttle? I currently own keys to the Enterprise Discovery, Atlantis, and Endeavor.


:laugh:


----------



## TheRedMK4 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rantu said:


> Anyone know where I can find a key to the Columbia or Challenger Space shuttle? I currently own keys to the Enterprise Discovery, Atlantis, and Endeavor.


 Ahahahaha!!!!! 

I looked at what type of car you had and the only thing I though was "Of course he's from the mk4 forums" hahah :thumbup:


----------



## VR612vFTW (Sep 6, 2010)

Rantu said:


> Anyone know where I can find a key to the Columbia or Challenger Space shuttle? I currently own keys to the Enterprise Discovery, Atlantis, and Endeavor.


 BAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! awesome...


----------



## 1_8Turbo_nveLose (Feb 10, 2010)

*may i inquire as to where i can get the key to*

anyone know where i can get the key to JFK's lincoln willing to trade for bently manual...


----------



## GarageSpec (Oct 11, 2010)

what a weird but cool thing to collect. Thats a lot of money to spend on just keys IMO

cool nontheless though, good luck with your search


----------



## daniel55645 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive contacted Bugatti about it for you and to get one you're looking at spending about $5,000 on one, and thats the main key. I didnt ask about the 2nd key if you're looking to get one of those too which i suppose you probably will be


----------



## mulderbean (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you ever find/but the key?
here is a picture of one and it looks just like the older VW/Audi key around 2005!








here is the linkhttp://signaljoe.tumblr.com/post/14712948252/keys-to-tha-whip


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Really cool thing to colect. :thumbup: Def post pics if you ever get the Bugatti key.


----------



## mopa9001 (May 22, 2019)

-EuroDub- said:


> Really cool thing to colect. :thumbup: Def post pics if you ever get the Bugatti key.


Wow! great collection you got there. I am not sure where you can get the Bugatti key. BTW What key is in between the Merc and Porsche? Is it Jaguar?


----------



## 266513 (Nov 5, 2021)

cduluk said:


> Hey guys, i'm new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got lot of bugatti i can sell you one very cheap for $300,000


----------

